# What do you do outside on rainy days?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

There has been rain off and on the past few days and probably more of the same coming.

I admit to having enjoyed running some trains in a heavy downpour (I don't recommend it for anyone else as there is a significant potential for damage to trains and even some degree of danger if not done properly).

Rather than getting into running trains in the rain I would instead like to ask what everyone does when rain may be imminent or when rain has just ended?

Do you have personal guidelines for when you might risk a train getting wet?

What do you do if your train accidentally gets wet? Very wet?

What if the sun is out but the track etc. is very wet?

Perhaps the worst advice anyone ever gave me was to run new Aristo Heavyweights in the rain to "weather" them. The resulting rust caused me to dump them on eBay and replace them - never to ever be run in the rain. The advice was probably well intentioned and probably from someone who did not mind rust on his coaches.

*I don't have any recommendations or advice to offer.* I am just curious what others might be doing on rainy days? I never let anything that is not LGB get wet but I have a friend who does everything I do not do - and does it with various brands - with damage he can live with.

Any comments should be taken at face value. Ask the poster if you have any questions about what they are doing.

Just curious.

Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer the subject line question: "What do you do outside on rainy days"

I get wet.

Actually I like running on rainy days! I have all brass engines (Live Steam) and all plastic cars, so water is not really a problem. I do put the R/C receiver in a plastic bag to TRY to keep it dry, but it is a plastic housing, so I really don't worry too much about it.

My criteria is mainly that it is not too hot, or windy, or storming (hail is not pleasant).

The reasons I like to run in the rain:

1) The neighbors that smoke are not out and I can enjoy being out in FRESH air.
2) When it is cool and raining (high humidity) the steam from the engine is VERY evident and a joy to watch.
3) The neighbors that smoke are not out and I can enjoy being out in FRESH air. (I realize that is the same as reason #1, but it is so important to me that it bears repeating.)
4) The neighborhood kids are not out with their "music" blaring (I use that "music" term loosely).
5) The neighbors that smoke are not out and I can enjoy being out in FRESH air.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you do outside on rainy days?

What's rain????????

Was that the stuff that used to come from the sky that our "elders" spoke of? Don't know anything about this "rainy day" thing here in California.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's raining here in Melbourne, Australia too. Inch and a half on it's way.
'2) When it is cool and raining (high humidity) the steam from the engine is VERY evident and a joy to watch.'
Yeah... Good idea!

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends, hard rain I'll stay inside. Drizzle, I might bring out some old LGB and enjoy.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If there is no lightening, I dance in it!

Mostly I have a variety of projects and some are saved for the rainy days.
John


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

what a question,I had to work in the rain,so playing trains in the rain is a joy,most of the time here in Utah its pretty dry and hot,in the heat I have 2-3 trains (Sparky s)on standby,live steamers run in any weather!My 0 4O lgb with powered tender and six cars I forgot after heavy snowfall to get them of the track after the spring melt they where laying on the side battery dead but the revo did still work ok(new battery)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> To answer the subject line question: "What do you do outside on rainy days"
> 
> I get wet.
> 
> ...


Live Steam in the Rain?

I have to admit - that never occurred to me!

Neighbors? I could fire a 30-06 in any direction and not worry about hitting anyone - and no one would care. 

Emphysema cured my wife's smoking - perhaps your neighbors will change their wicked ways. The air is definitely cleaner here now. It only took 45 years to happen. 

I guess my Aristo LS Mike would be safe too?

What about coaches? My Aristo LS PRR Mike normally pulls 6 PRR Heavyweights that would be destroyed by rain and my Aristo & Bachmann metal wheels would rust (LGB metal wheels would not rust but $$$).

Your comments opened my eyes & brightened my day.

Thanks,

Jerry

Now what was my Steamaholics number?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> What do you do outside on rainy days?
> 
> What's rain????????
> 
> Was that the stuff that used to come from the sky that our "elders" spoke of? Don't know anything about this "rainy day" thing here in California.


I thought California was supposed to be the perfect place to live - what happened?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> It depends, hard rain I'll stay inside. Drizzle, I might bring out some old LGB and enjoy.
> 
> Chuck


My kind of thinking (except for staying inside).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

lotsasteam said:


> what a question,I had to work in the rain,so playing trains in the rain is a joy,most of the time here in Utah its pretty dry and hot,in the heat I have 2-3 trains (Sparky s)on standby,live steamers run in any weather!My 0 4O lgb with powered tender and six cars I forgot after heavy snowfall to get them of the track after the spring melt they where laying on the side battery dead but the revo did still work ok(new battery)


LGB 0-4-0 with powered tender and six cars - a.k.a. my "Rain Train" (track power of course ).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Next question...

Do you ride them hard & put them away wet?

What do you do with the soaking wet trains?   

Rain is predicted every day for the next week (sorry Gary - move to Arkansas).


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

usually they try out on there own,sometimes I blow them dry and give them a good lube,just once I had to replace the loco motor(15 years old)


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave the trains indoors and sit in the garage with a cup of coffee and watch in rain!

Don


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

of course ,in the garage otherwise the rain will make the coffee taste watery


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry McColgan said:


> I thought California was supposed to be the perfect place to live - what happened?


Hey Jerry,

IMHO California IS the perfect place to live. It's the politicians in Sacramento that irritate me. AND with this drought (which is very real BTW) is discussed up there, the water is mostly stored in Northern California and we here in So. Cal. don't get THAT water. You would not believe the amount of water used in the high-rent areas of Brentwood and Beverly Hills with 5 acre and 10 acre estates, using more water in a week that the moderate sized home uses in a year! Of course there are fines, but these folks just pay it and continue to water their plush landscapes.

All the scientists were predicting a very wet winter here with a super El Nino, but it never happened. After Mulholland built the water system here in the late twenties and early thirties, we had plenty of water. The problem is, we still live in a desert here. It always was. Life styles changed and green lawns and palm trees sprouted up everywhere. We're learning to cope and actually it's not that bad. You just don't waste water anymore.

I'm going back to Ft. Riley, Kansas in a couple of weeks for my 50th Reunion of the 9th Inf Div and to tell you the truth, I'm NOT really looking forward to the humidity there. Fine when I was 22, I could take it. But at 72......NOT so much.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

"Rain" here in Colorado is typically non-existent or "total deluge complete with marble-sized hail." I took this photo on Tuesday, after _just _getting the trains brought into the clubhouse before the skies opened up. 

So, consider me part of the "watch from the comfort of the indoors" crowd.

Later,

K


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Is that your "private" UP Coach in the background along with your "private" staircase to it and "private" viewing benches?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's at the Colorado RR Museum. The Denver GRS has a permanent display there.

Later,

K


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> That's at the Colorado RR Museum. The Denver GRS has a permanent display there.
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


I "enjoyed" 6 months at Lowry AFB in 1961 as a 17 year old. I remember the beautiful mountains, the long icicles hanging off the barracks roof and 3.2 beer.

Colorado is one of my favorite states.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

K

Hail, usually in June and strong 80plus MPH winds in the winter are all that I miss about living in Colorado!

Insurance has paid for damage caused by both. One hail storm did about $1000 damage to the train. Covered by insurance along with a new roof.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> IMHO California IS the perfect place to live.
> 
> I'm going back to Ft. Riley, Kansas in a couple of weeks for my 50th Reunion of the 9th Inf Div and to tell you the truth, I'm NOT really looking forward to the humidity there. Fine when I was 22, I could take it. But at 72......NOT so much.


Hi Gary,

Hello fellow 72 year old. 

We have always wanted to visit California but that will probably never happen now.

I went the opposite direction in 1962 - to RAF Alconbury (10th TRW). About the only military contact I have these days is at the American Legion (baked chicken dinner tonight) and VFW.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought that winter snow in Denver was bad so the USAF sent me from Denver to England...

via Harmon AFB - in Newfoundland...








I don't complain about snow anymore (we hardly ever see it here in Arkansas).


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

Yes, snow in Colorado can be a problem for "G" operations. But, we needed to bring out help. 

Picture from my layout in Lakewood, Colorado (elevation 6000').










Chuck

PS for those interested in the transition of grade with rack railroads, from level to incline, note the trolley wire in the background.

I ran every month of the year. Occasionally, I had to use a plastic camping shovel from REI. But I ran!


----------



## Leonard (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice - hope you moved before you got a face full of snow


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem. It went 8' over the fence into the neighbors yard.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Jerry
> 
> Yes, snow in Colorado can be a problem for "G" operations. But, we needed to bring out help.
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck,

I love it!!!

Do you have a link that explains what it is and how it functions (including the pusher)?

It almost makes me wish we had snow.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

I'll post some pictures later today. The pusher is an LGB White Pass Alco diesel that I repainted and lettered for the Rio Grande. The Rotary was made by a member of the Denver Garden Railway Society. I think he built five or six. It worked very well on dry Colorado snow, not so well on the stuff we get in Virginia.

Chuck

The rotary came with out a cabin, so I built one out of what was left of a Delton caboose after it went through a hail storm.




























Snow train ready for winter!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Very impressive!!!


----------

